# Question about Amano shrimp molting



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I got 5 amano shrimp this weekend to add to my 30 gal. I've had them in the tank for 4 days now and they all seem to be doing well. The only other fish in the tank are a school of harlequin rasboras, 2 julii cories and some otos. This morning when the light turned on, i notices what looked like an empty outer shell of one of the amano shrimp. I have never kept shrimp before, so i'm not familiar with the molting process. Does this sound like one of them has molted and this is just the old shell? Or has one somehow mysteriously died and there's just nothing left but the exoskeleton? If it is molting, how long does it take for their new shell to harden?


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

molting. If there are hiding places you will not see that shrimp for several days but it should show up after that.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks. That's what I suspected, I just wasn't sure. I have plenty of dense plant groups and a couple pieces of driftwood that I guess it could hide under. The other shrimp seem to like to hide among the wisteria and pennywort jungle in the back corner and the cabomba.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

A dead shrimp will always look like a mini cocktail shrimp. There will always be flesh as well so if you're questioning something chances are its a molt.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> A dead shrimp will always look like a mini cocktail shrimp. There will always be flesh as well so if you're questioning something chances are its a molt.


Thanks. I literally know nothing about shrimp so I didn't know what to think. How frequently to they tend to molt? Is it possible that they could have molted because of the change in water conditions due to being added to a new tank? I know that molting is a normal process in shrimp, but I didn't know if the stress of changing conditions could trigger it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe once a month or so? They molt more while young because that's how they grow. I think they stop molting entirely when they reach adult size. 

Generally water changes or new tank parameters will induce molting.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Also, leave the molt alone. They will eat it!


----------

